# 40B High Tech Planted Aquarium/Riparium



## Ozone (Sep 30, 2009)

wow nice going ....


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm liking it so far


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanx, it a work in progress so opinions are welcomed.


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

baller man. hmm now i want to experiment with ripariums.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Logan, I'll let ya know when I'll have them set up. plants are in the mail.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Stop Taking in Stray Animals. Get Rid of Cable, and Upgrade to Direct T.V.


----------



## crowconor (Jan 29, 2012)

I love the backround, looks good


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking great, love to see what it looks like when the plants come in


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

Any updates Aaron?

Oh and those killi fish look awesome in my tank


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I just got the plant box today. After school I'll open it


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

What's in the Box...


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Riparium plants? And if they are riparium plants... Probably _Pilea cardierei_, some sort of _Cyperus_, some sort of _Bacopa_, and maybe a _Ruellia _or two?


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Plants arrived in great condition thanks to hydrophyte! Now that the plants took...


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Assassynation said:


>


Wow nice job planting those up! They look real good.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

What do you guys think about the wood? I'm 50/50 about it, I don't know if I should stay with it and moss the top or go the more traditional route and get the branched wood, or put the smaller wood I had in my 20 gal. (first pic in thread)


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

What a great tank! I may have to start a riparium after watching this build. Keep us posted with more pics! What fixture do you have? It looks great.


----------



## Learner (Dec 19, 2011)

Assassynation said:


> What do you guys think about the wood? I'm 50/50 about it, I don't know if I should stay with it and moss the top or go the more traditional route and get the branched wood, or put the smaller wood I had in my 20 gal. (first pic in thread)


I like the wood, its got good character. Branching manzanita is very nice too. Maybe move it slightly over to one side so its not perfectly centered. IMHO


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Learner said:


> What a great tank! I may have to start a riparium after watching this build. Keep us posted with more pics! What fixture do you have? It looks great.


Thanks, it's a ZooMed 36' dual T5HO light from petco.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is the smaller wood.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

What you guys think between the two?


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Woah sweet tank! Nice to see a riparium in anchorage


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

hmm I think you need a much bigger piece of dw! The rip is looking great. I started tinkering with it at the store..ish. I placed a few arrow heads, and bamboo in the filters on the planted tanks. They are doing awesome.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I came home to a fish skeleton today, that the cherries picked clean. Looks like a galaxy.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I had a busy tank day. I Added 1 bag of Eco-complete, 2 assassin snails, 15 rummy nose tetras. I also attached moss to the larger piece of driftwood and rescaped the tank. Pics to come.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

2 more skeleton's. rummynose... I expected this.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tank looks great, excellent work


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I have those photos for you guys... I think it looks much better.
FTS








Right








Center








Left


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks good man. Are you going to add any bigger pieces of dw?


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm thinking about it


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I bought some glass dishes from ptm h4n on the 30Mar and received them this morning. Great seller, awesome packaging.

Thanks Han
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/members/h4n.html


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok, I took one of my other larger pieces of driftwood and cut it so that it would fit and placed it right in the middle where the stone was. I placed the stone on top the wood so that the wood would stay mostly submersed. pics to come...


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy Easter Everybody:flick:


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Have you guys seen this new LED light! Wish I had an extra $3000

http://veritascontrols.com/index.php?p=1_9_Eclipse-Smart

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xmEWOLUBo4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I tried to embed the video but the hell with it. check it out


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I have that update for you guys, comments welcome


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Those riparium plants look happy. Nice work!

Did you get that bubble mailer yet?


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> Those riparium plants look happy. Nice work!
> 
> Did you get that bubble mailer yet?


Thanks. I did get the package yesterday

The really tall plants on the left and right, do you think if I prune the top off it will grow Fuller?


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks good with the wood like that! Nice plants.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Assassynation said:


> The really tall plants on the left and right, do you think if I prune the top off it will grow Fuller?


Yes those two are _Asclepias_ and/or _Ruellia_ and they respond well to pruning. I would chop quite a bit off--maybe leave two pairs of leaves at the bottom--so that they will branch and grow more bushy. The cuttings are really easy to root just suspend them with the root end in the water. When they have some new roots growing you can plant them back into the same planters and that will make the plants more full too.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

After a few hours of maintenance, pruning after hydrophyte input, water changes, and some new nano rafts. Here's todays photo.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow that's looking great!

Now I remember you had some _Zephyranthes_ in there. With that bright light you should be able to get it to bloom. Try to add some extra root fertilization for it with a root tab in the riparium planter.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> Wow that's looking great!
> 
> Now I remember you had some _Zephyranthes_ in there. With that bright light you should be able to get it to bloom. Try to add some extra root fertilization for it with a root tab in the riparium planter.


I'll give it a try.


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow dude this tank is really starting to come together. You need more plants in the tank!


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Its just about that temp to order some.


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

Post us the photos when they arrive. 

Loving your tank!


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok guys and gals, I have an idea about a high humidity set-up that would like some input on. It's going to fit on the inside rim of a 40B :flick:










Measurements are 20' high, 17' deep, 35' long. 16' doors, 1'-2' port holes, with 2x2.5 rear corner filter hose intake/output.

Or










This one has angled rear prox 3x4x5 a* + b* = c* triangle (more expensive)


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess this idea is above you guys huh... or... it's over your heads. :hihi:


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

This threads life is dwindleling.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

cough,... cough


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

Thats what happens when you don't update with pics bro!


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, pics every third post or shunnage.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Assassynation said:


> Ok guys and gals, I have an idea about a high humidity set-up that would like some input on. It's going to fit on the inside rim of a 40B :flick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This could look pretty cool, but that looks like a complicated build. I wonder about the strength of a big glass shape like that with no bottom piece(?). If you want a larger high-humidity riparium what about just getting a taller tank, like a 65G or 90G? Those are both real nice shapes for that. This option would be cheaper and also look much cleaner with no plastic rim or other stuff in the way.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

grogan said:


> Thats what happens when you don't update with pics bro!


 
There was a pic that I free handed on paint dude. Hows the new job?



hydrophyte said:


> This could look pretty cool, but that looks like a complicated build. I wonder about the strength of a big glass shape like that with no bottom piece(?). If you want a larger high-humidity riparium what about just getting a taller tank, like a 65G or 90G? Those are both real nice shapes for that. This option would be cheaper and also look much cleaner with no plastic rim or other stuff in the way.


I just bought one of those exo-terra tanks and another 40 breeder. I'll have to custom build a bridge between the two tanks so they'll sit on top of one each other.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

I notice you have lots of bright red RCS in your aquarium.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Crispino Ramos said:


> I notice you have lots of bright red RCS in your aquarium.


I had about 500 to 600 in there at one time. I bought some rummynose tetras a while back, when some of them went belly-up and sanked to the bottom the RCS would have it stripped to the bone in 20 - 30 minutes. Today I have sold many of them to finance my new tank venture.

The teardown starts now! :biggrin:


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

We need some pics man!


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

teaser


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

40B is painted 1/3 black 2/3 hunter green


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

Took me a while to see how you did it... the exoterra is upside down on the 40B... I assume you removed the screen?


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> Took me a while to see how you did it... the exoterra is upside down on the 40B... I assume you removed the screen?


It is upside down, the screen was removed along w ith the fasteners. I have to design a base so the exoterra fits securely on top the 40b making it about 2 inches taller than how it sits now for the filter hoses.


----------



## Ozydego (Aug 29, 2011)

you should drill it to minimize the complexity of the combination... Although... personally I would go for the complex connection to avoid drilling... it scares me a little.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I remember I didn't think this would work. But it looks great!

What about drilling holes in the 40B for the filter hoses?

This would be a great setup for mangroves with archerfish.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Ozydego said:


> you should drill it to minimize the complexity of the combination... Although... personally I would go for the complex connection to avoid drilling... it scares me a little.


Drilling would be cool, but it doesn't settle with me that well... at this time 



hydrophyte said:


> I remember I didn't think this would work. But it looks great!
> 
> What about drilling holes in the 40B for the filter hoses?
> 
> This would be a great setup for mangroves with archerfish.


I thought about drilling and making a sump for this new setup but I want to use my previous gear to minimize cost.


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

Bring it into the shop. Tim will drill the tank for you. Its cheap and if he breaks it, its on us.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I was just going to suggest that you bring it to a glass shop.

You know what works real slick is to just drill right into the bottom for bulkhead intake + return. It's a lot easier to deal with the plumbing that way and you can hide the short pipes in the tank behind hardscape or plants. I believe that the bottom panel of a standard 40B is not tempered.


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> I was just going to suggest that you bring it to a glass shop.
> 
> You know what works real slick is to just drill right into the bottom for bulkhead intake + return. It's a lot easier to deal with the plumbing that way and you can hide the short pipes in the tank behind hardscape or plants. I believe that the bottom panel of a standard 40B is not tempered.


I have a Marineland 40B, and the bottle panel was the only panel marked "Tempered: Do not drill"


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

BS87 said:


> I have a Marineland 40B, and the bottle panel was the only panel marked "Tempered: Do not drill"


Aqueon might be different...maybe. I have a 50B with a tempered bottom panel, but I thought the the 40's that I have had regular glass there.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> I was just going to suggest that you bring it to a glass shop.
> 
> You know what works real slick is to just drill right into the bottom for bulkhead intake + return. It's a lot easier to deal with the plumbing that way and you can hide the short pipes in the tank behind hardscape or plants. I believe that the bottom panel of a standard 40B is not tempered.


I'll look into it. I still have some of the plants that you sent me they are getting plenty of sunlight and are doing great in my windowsil. Now that I have a new tank without the slate background I can use the suction cups that came with the kits, no more small hooks and fishing line... :icon_lol:


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Still working on it guys and gals, the connection piece between the tanks is tricky.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I did it, i have high tech high humididy!!!!


----------



## Ihs (Jun 8, 2012)

Cool setup you have there...I am impressed with what you did there...Looks great....
What did you decide with the hole drilling...?


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Ihs said:


> Cool setup you have there...I am impressed with what you did there...Looks great....
> What did you decide with the hole drilling...?


I decided against it, I fashioned a base to raise the terra tank above the filter hoses and it works and looks great.


----------



## Ihs (Jun 8, 2012)

Cool...will you show and tell?


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Ihs said:


> Cool...will you show and tell?


I will as soon as it's complete. All I have to do now is sand, paint, and seal.

I went to Lowes and bought some rubber weatherseal, paint, and sealant for tomorrow.

I told the paint specialist what I was doing and he recommended rust-oleum. Now this setup is above the water but the humidity inside the tank is very high.

Rust-oleum universal paint & primer










and Rust-oleum ultimate spar varnish










What does the forum think of these products?


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Anything


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

this is attempt number 3 to post this update.

4pc .25 x 1.5 x 40
2pc .5 x 1.5 x 24
2pc 1.5 x 1.5 x 24
Elmers Woodglue
Stainless steel finishing nails


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

All the wood was cut to length to fit snug between the tanks. The front and back are 2 pieces glued together and clamped. A template was used to cut the filter input/output off the back.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Testfit with both tanks



















After an overnight test I noticed there was leakage. Rubber Weather Stripping was installed


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

All painted and installed


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

grogan said:


> hmm I think you need a much bigger piece of dw! The rip is looking great. I started tinkering with it at the store..ish. I placed a few arrow heads, and bamboo in the filters on the planted tanks. They are doing awesome.


I went to the shop today to buy a few danio's for the tank. I seen the bamboo in the filters man, they've grown into trees...


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Here is a pic of the doors open.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

This is pretty awesome. Love the whole idea. So is the top sealed onto the tank tightly, say if someone bumped it hard enough it wouldn't slide off? I saw the weather stripping just didnt know if you had some other bracing with the extra weight on top of the 40B already.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

c_gwinner said:


> This is pretty awesome. Love the whole idea. So is the top sealed onto the tank tightly, say if someone bumped it hard enough it wouldn't slide off? I saw the weather stripping just didnt know if you had some other bracing with the extra weight on top of the 40B already.


There is bracing stops in all four corners on top and bottom of the connection piece. There are only two air passages in the back were the filter hoses come over the bottom tank, so that some fresh air can go in and out.

You can see a wood stop in the right/rear corner of the last photo too.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

bought one of these today


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Very beautiful setup you have going on!!! I would love to see some pics of your L46's if you have any offspring pm me  Would love to own one of these beautiful fish. Keep up the hard work and keep us posted.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

What kinds of riparium plants are putting in there? This setup would be great with some mangrove trees and other mangrove plants.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

StraightAddicted said:


> Very beautiful setup you have going on!!! I would love to see some pics of your L46's if you have any offspring pm me  Would love to own one of these beautiful fish. Keep up the hard work and keep us posted.


Thanks, I'm trying to buy more L46. I bought a second L46 and after a few weeks he didn't make it. It sucks losing a L46.



hydrophyte said:


> What kinds of riparium plants are putting in there? This setup would be great with some mangrove trees and other mangrove plants.


Would they fit in there? I'm making a list of plants to buy in the spring. Hopefully I'll get my research straight by then.


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Yes, they are one of my favorite plecos and would love to get my hands on one (actually hundreds ). Sorry to hear about your loss, unfortunately it does happen. I was crushed when my royal passed, was the beauty of the tank and loved being hand fed. PM me if you get any or just help each other out.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

StraightAddicted said:


> Yes, they are one of my favorite plecos and would love to get my hands on one (actually hundreds ). Sorry to hear about your loss, unfortunately it does happen. I was crushed when my royal passed, was the beauty of the tank and loved being hand fed. PM me if you get any or just help each other out.


I just looked up L46 on aquabid and it appears the price of Zebras has gone down but the sellers didn't have any feedback. I got burned on aquabid before so I would have to get visual conformation before I order L046 again.


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

There was also a guy a couple weeks ago selling some 1in babies on here for like 100$ each


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Assassynation said:


> Would they fit in there? I'm making a list of plants to buy in the spring. Hopefully I'll get my research straight by then.


Yeah you could definitely fit some mangroves in there. The trees do eventually grow up big, but that takes a long time and you can control their heights with careful pruning._ Cryptocoryne ciliata_ and leather fern grow to only 24" tall or so.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I finally got these from the mail, only took 30days.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I had some time to burn this weekend. So yesterday I went to petsmart and bought Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis Parvula). Last night I utilized my new ada knockoffs to cut, stack, and plant the clippings. I decided to plant the DHG in the foreground for a lawn effect. I don't know what I did but here is the process and the end result.














































Come on guys, I'm posting this for you. please comment


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 26, 2011)

amazing


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Yeah I would not buy anything off Aquabid if they don't have a good rating, and several sales. Stinks you got burnt before. 
I love the dwarf hairgrass its coming along great. Just needs some taller rocks or driftwood on right side to balance it out in my opinion. But in time I know it will fill out and look better. Keep up the hard work!


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

StraightAddicted said:


> Yeah I would not buy anything off Aquabid if they don't have a good rating, and several sales. Stinks you got burnt before.
> I love the dwarf hairgrass its coming along great. Just needs some taller rocks or driftwood on right side to balance it out in my opinion. But in time I know it will fill out and look better. Keep up the hard work!


Thank you very much. I'm going to plant the right side of the tank with taller plants to fill in the space "forest like."


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Are you going to be breeding the L46s? Cause I want to be first on the list to get a few


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

akdylpickles said:


> Are you going to be breeding the L46s? Cause I want to be first on the list to get a few


yeah, I was going to breed them but a troll got me on aquabid.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy Halloween TPT


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

Pm misterm2005, he may have some left. Last I remember he was selling 1.25 in juvies for 100$ a peice. Pretty good deal IMO


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

akdylpickles said:


> Pm misterm2005, he may have some left. Last I remember he was selling 1.25 in juvies for 100$ a peice. Pretty good deal IMO


Maybe he'll some more in the summer.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

little update, DHG is coming along great! But my BN pleco is sneaking bites of DHG near the center, balding it a little.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I bought a Venus Flytrap that was on sale from Lowes last week. I have been trying to load photo's onto photobucket but they updated their website and now I can't load photo's to share with you guys. I also bought a 6 gal edge that I have been putting most of my energy into and wanted to start a new nano thread, but I need photo's again. I have this idea of drilling 1 - 1.5 inch holes into the background and glue mesh onto the back side which will be filled with peat moss and will also have carnivorous plants can hang down without falling into the water. I also joined www.terraforums.com to research and buy carnivorous plants. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anyone know what is going on with photobucket?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

new layout. drag files into the upload box and then when you are done hit upload (button is toward the bottom right of the box, just below it).


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

@[email protected] said:


> new layout. drag files into the upload box and then when you are done hit upload (button is toward the bottom right of the box, just below it).


Thanks, I just logged into pb and they've fixed it. I can see all my files.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Someone at pb must have heard me... 

I emptied the whole lot and reset all my planters










Here's what I have as of now, I'm still looking for a direction.










Here's the background that came with the exoterra.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving Everybody!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Updates?

You got a lot of room in there for some nice ripairum plants.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> Updates?
> 
> You got a lot of room in there for some nice ripairum plants.


Maybe in the spring time when the weather warms, I work for a logistics company and we get boxes of pharms and some of the medicine has come in frozen solid.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

This is a AWESOME Setup!!!

You did a GREAT job on it! I can't wait to see what else goes in it! 

How is the wood spacer holding up to the High Humidity? Even though it is painted and sealed I would still keep a close eye on it especially in the joints!

The Archer fish Idea would be VERY COOL!!!

Keep up the GREAT WORK!
Drew


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

When I saw the first pic of the 20g, I thought it looked really good besides all of that red gravel mixed in with the black! THEN I saw they were all shrimp!!! WHOA!!!! That is a LOT of BIGHT SHRIMP!!!! DUH ME!!!  LOL 

I have only gotten 2 hours of sleep in the last 3 days, due to spine/nerve pain, so I am not seeing things very well! LOL!!!! The Spell check is really working overtime on my posts! LOL

Anyway keep up the GREAT WORK!
Drew


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> This is a AWESOME Setup!!!
> 
> You did a GREAT job on it! I can't wait to see what else goes in it!
> 
> ...





BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> When I saw the first pic of the 20g, I thought it looked really good besides all of that red gravel mixed in with the black! THEN I saw they were all shrimp!!! WHOA!!!! That is a LOT of BIGHT SHRIMP!!!! DUH ME!!!  LOL
> 
> I have only gotten 2 hours of sleep in the last 3 days, due to spine/nerve pain, so I am not seeing things very well! LOL!!!! The Spell check is really working overtime on my posts! LOL
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words, hope you got some rest and heeled up. 

So far the tank is sealed and running pretty good. I took out all the fish and placed them in a 5.5g for now. I took out half of the eco complete and divided it up between my grandma's 29g tank and the 5.5g. The remainder I mixed around to get some of the debris out. I spread it out evenly to so I can play with the layout and will buy 2 or 3 more bags of ADA Aquasoil. That stuff works wonders! I have a water sprite in both the CRS tank and the 5.5g and the plants in non Co2 future CRS tank are vibrant green, vs. the yellow of the eco complete.

I want to convert the 40B filtration to wet/dry filter. I've taken a few pics of prospects here at the LFS, but was wondering what you guys think?

sump 1










sump 2




























thanks for the input


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I want to place everything inside the sump... ie Co2, heater, and UV sterilizer too.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Any ideas?


----------



## akdylpickles (Feb 21, 2011)

I was looking at the picture of your tank on the wall at the store the other day. It looks great!


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Is it on the wall at the LFS? I'll have to take a look next time I'm there.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Any Ideas as to how much bottom layer of eco-complete I should leave in the tank? I'm thinking of ordering some ADA Aquasoil for this tank. It's working it's magic in my 6gal edge so well that I'm really looking into it. I'm thinking a 1 inch layer will be good enough.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm tearing down this setup, I ordered a 65gal and will be starting over.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> This option would be cheaper and also look much cleaner with no plastic rim or other stuff in the way.


Yeah, after a while I'm tired of seeing the plastic rim and the bridge right in the middle. I ordered the 65gal.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

65gal is in and I had it drilled with built in overflow box.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Man this is a nice size tank!


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

dam right

that thing fits in there nicely 
good luck


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Thread will no longer have updates, as the new 65gal gal will have it's own thread.


----------

